# Official south west Michigan



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Didn't see an official south west Michigan thread.
I think old mother nature is saving up and is gonna hammer us good mid to late winter. 
Kinda sucks having cold temps and see no white stuff falling!


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with ya I think shes gonna unload with all her might !!!! 

I have been taking this time getting all the trucks ready, and getting some last min. rest cause we wont be able to once she unloads !!!!

We took delivery of 12 pallets of salt the other day so we are ready !!!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

doo-man;1371215 said:


> Yeah, I agree with ya I think shes gonna unload with all her might !!!!
> 
> I have been taking this time getting all the trucks ready, and getting some last min. rest cause we wont be able to once she unloads !!!!
> 
> We took delivery of 12 pallets of salt the other day so we are ready !!!


Same here! Resting up as much as I can because we both know we're gonna get hammered. 
That's a lot of salt! We have a little bit of bulk to work with


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

looks like maybe friday we can put some salt down.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

I hope so. Somethin at least! Haha


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

yea they still say that we will see 50" winter. Better start snowing


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

50 sounds low. Especially after we got 28 in one storm early February


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Not saying your wrong, just sayin 50 seems small


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

yea after looking, u.p got 150" last year. i could not find how much in our area. should be a better site for looking that up. i would take 2" at this point. good thing for season contracts.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

I bet we got just shy of 80 we had a few feet on the ground multiple times and itd Melt away and be back the. Next week


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Seasonal contracts are nice though haha


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

i bet your right, love the xt when we get thos big snow falls, realy like on my private roads. let her fly


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

We just got ours, can't wait to use break it in. Next year I'll have one on my cummins, ours is on my business partners cummins with the 14' b&b on the back.
I'll be sure to get videos, you have any YouTube stuff?


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

Not yet, but this year I am for sure. Just started hitting the social media stuff hard.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

I love it, when you make an account I'm CatZR600BRAAAAAP


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Here in Southern SW Michigan (on the IN/MI state line) we got over 120" last year. I wouldn't know what to do if we only got 50"


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Raymond S.;1373195 said:


> Here in Southern SW Michigan (on the IN/MI state line) we got over 120" last year. I wouldn't know what to do if we only got 50"


That sounds better. We do get a lot of snow. Thank you lake effect.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Maybe enough to salt tonight


----------



## Gmoser (Dec 9, 2011)

Your not kidding, here in Traverse City we havent seen nothing. Looks like were not going to soon enough either. But I also do agree I think well have a whole lot of long nights before to long though! 

Best of luck to ya this season!


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

well you guys get out last night, we got 2" at 4:30 am still snowing go back out tonight to my restaurants for more salt. love the new xt so far. gmoser were at in tc do you work? i am from tc originaly.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

what is this the VXT avatar thread? :laughing:


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

na, looks that way though


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

rhyan6;1373726 said:


> well you guys get out last night, we got 2" at 4:30 am still snowing go back out tonight to my restaurants for more salt. love the new xt so far. gmoser were at in tc do you work? i am from tc originaly.


Did salting this morning not even 1/2 an inch in town at my places... I wanted to plow them. Did some driveways though.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

IC-Smoke;1373794 said:


> what is this the VXT avatar thread? :laughing:


Haha 2 threads in one


----------



## snowbelt5 (Jan 19, 2011)

hey doing some seaching and came across this thread. I plow in the st. joe stevensville area too. What the heck is going on this winter. mid december and no snow in sight! Man its not looking good for my bank account. Ive plowed here 15 year though I know it can change pretty quick, who know we might be plowing every other day in january, hope so anyways. Good luck.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

snowbelt5;1380169 said:


> hey doing some seaching and came across this thread. I plow in the st. joe stevensville area too. What the heck is going on this winter. mid december and no snow in sight! Man its not looking good for my bank account. Ive plowed here 15 year though I know it can change pretty quick, who know we might be plowing every other day in january, hope so anyways. Good luck.


Most my stuff is seasonal so I'm liking it, other then it's boring. But word has it were gonna be out a ton January thru march.


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

snowbelt5;1380169 said:


> hey doing some seaching and came across this thread. I plow in the st. joe stevensville area too. What the heck is going on this winter. mid december and no snow in sight! Man its not looking good for my bank account. Ive plowed here 15 year though I know it can change pretty quick, who know we might be plowing every other day in january, hope so anyways. Good luck.


im in st joseph myself, nice to meet guys around in my area. you never know when you need a hand in a pinch. 269-930-0631 if you ever need the same.


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

well will wee get the salters out tonight? prob not i say


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

rhyan6;1388967 said:


> well will wee get the salters out tonight? prob not i say


I'm hoping so but not gonna hold my breath


----------



## dykstraoutdoor (Nov 23, 2011)

I wish we would get some snow here in the Grand Rapids area, my trucks would love to get out and do some plowing.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

They say maybe a little tonight


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, maybe 3 inches.I'll let ya know tomorrow


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I sure am hoping for it, there is 5 eager workers and trucks waiting for them not to mention 30k lbs of salt to spread !!!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

rhyan6;1392934 said:


> Yes, maybe 3 inches.I'll let ya know tomorrow


God I hope so


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

well snow is now falling, lets hope it adds up today.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Got to salt but didnt have to push. AHHHHH


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

Nothing in GR.. Mother nature is just screwing with us!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

RefinedPS;1393620 said:


> Nothing in GR.. Mother nature is just screwing with us!


You're not kidding. Its never been this bad from what i can remember.... guess thats not saying much im only 20 haha.

past 4 years we've always had quite a few pushes in by now.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1393623 said:


> You're not kidding. Its never been this bad from what i can remember.... guess thats not saying much im only 20 haha.
> 
> past 4 years we've always had quite a few pushes in by now.


Same here. I can't remember it being this warm, but I'm only 23 so not much more experience.


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

salted 2 properties, come on snow !!!!. sad thing is it will be melted by thursday


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

thread of the young blood, im 27


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

rhyan6;1393714 said:


> salted 2 properties, come on snow !!!!. sad thing is it will be melted by thursday


All the stuff around here I melted already! Haha


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

I heard lake effect in the forecast!!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

RefinedPS;1395415 said:


> I heard lake effect in the forecast!!


For tonight!? That'd be a nice belated bday present


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1395426 said:


> For tonight!? That'd be a nice belated bday present


No, next week. I got snow for my bday on Nov 10. Thumbs Up Happy belated birthday!  When was yours?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

RefinedPS;1395979 said:


> No, next week. I got snow for my bday on Nov 10. Thumbs Up Happy belated birthday!  When was yours?


Next week would be good, yeah to gotta nice bday present. Mine was yesterday. Mother nature Gave me nothin!!!


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1395992 said:


> Next week would be good, yeah to gotta nice bday present. Mine was yesterday. Mother nature Gave me nothin!!!


Yeah, she's not really giving us anything. :realmad: At least it was a good day for a drink.


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

well looks like 6-10 next week, lets hope so


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

rhyan6;1398119 said:


> well looks like 6-10 next week, lets hope so


Wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

This from Accuweather via Boss snow plows facebook

I sure hope we get it.payup

im in Coloma/Watervliet area


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

2-3 inches here in Muskegon. Varies by location but is snowing hard now! Got my route done except a couple I will do later when I hopefully can do them all over. They are saying snow all day...


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

here in st. joseph we saw 2" at most this morning. snowing harder now going back out for my 11:00 restaurants. wish we would get what they were predicting.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

We only saw about 3" in GR. At least is was enough for a push though. Not much in the forecast either. I hear it's supposed to get up to 40* by the weekend.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

NOAA is calling for 7" on Thursday!


----------



## Brantley_Dev (Nov 9, 2011)

There is nothing down here in the Detroit region but brown grass... Hoping for some snow by Friday, at least i can getthe salt out the back of the trucks


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

same hear. thought about mowing my lawn just for a good pic in January. Thank god for my season contracts.


----------



## Brantley_Dev (Nov 9, 2011)

I just ordered a new meyer drive pro but put it on hold for a few weeks.... I have 5 guys waiting around doing nothing....


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

RefinedPS;1409565 said:


> NOAA is calling for 7" on Thursday!


Let's hope!! We need it


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

well we might just be able to start early for spring. only like 70 days away.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

rhyan6;1409707 said:


> well we might just be able to start early for spring. only like 70 days away.


Already getting things lined up. Doesn't look like this winter is going to bring us much. :realmad:


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

They are saying 4-8 with more along the lakeshore...I sure hope they are right. Not only would I love to get a couple pushes out of the deal I would like to ride my snowmobile at some point this year! Thumbs Up


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

glad to be done with that heavy crap. still snowing on top of our 10" plus.


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

I would say I have close to a foot at my house, changes around here depending where you are contrast to the lake. Still snowing here for now...


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Long past few days. Gotta foot in kzoo and mattawan. Been 2 tough storms. Had a guy blow thru a stop sign, he was "picking up his spoon to eat his breakfast" I almost went crazy. Blew a line to the angle cylinder and that was all the damage to the truck and plow. His car didn't look too pretty.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1414225 said:


> Long past few days. Gotta foot in kzoo and mattawan. Been 2 tough storms. Had a guy blow thru a stop sign, he was "picking up his spoon to eat his breakfast" I almost went crazy. Blew a line to the angle cylinder and that was all the damage to the truck and plow. His car didn't look too pretty.


Did you get any pics?


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

sidewalks at the day care i take care of.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

rhyan6;1415584 said:


> sidewalks at the day care i take care of.


Nice! That has to suck for them when it's snowing hard and you can't keep up.


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

anyone near or around Bangor that could verify how much snow has fallen in the last couple hours would be appreciated!!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I kinda surprised that there's no pics or talk about the freak lake effect storm st. Joe got on 2-11-12 final totals were 20 1/2" for st Joe and lakeshore, I worked for almost 16 hrs straight, I personally didn't have time for but just a few pics of Benton harbor area which got apx 12-14"

I'm on my cell and can't seem to upload pics so ill have to wait till I get to my laptop.


----------

